# host and lmhost file



## hhendrix (Nov 15, 2001)

What is the difference between host files and lmhost files? And what are their functions?

Thanks


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

LMHOST vs HOST  and The Host and Lmhost Files should give you a very thorough understanding of what these do.


----------



## hhendrix (Nov 15, 2001)

this is a great article. thank you!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Interesting articles, I have to point out one mistake. Notepad does not insert any extra characters as indicated, and is the preferred method to edit configuration files like these. The one from Google is also a little dated, but still accurate as far as it goes...


----------

